# Berklee College of Music



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Basically, in reading the posting, this is a combination of dispatch/security duties located in the lobby of a very busy building. Figure on plenty of distractions while doing your job.
I wonder at what point the school simply becomes Berklee College, or University? Just wondering.

https://www.higheredjobs.com/clickthru/redirect.cfm?JobCode=176676327


----------

